# Engine smokes a little



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

130202 horiz 5hp briggs. Engine smokes a little. Do you think I could get by with removing the piston and honing the cylinder and "re-using" the old rings? This is for an old tiller. I hate to spend money on rings on an engine that I literally crank up 2 or 3 times per Year. Has anyone tried just honing, had any success? Is it smoking because of weak rings or scored piston chamber?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

if is just smokes a little, then leave it a lone, other wise spend $10.00 for ring.
hone-ing will require a new ring. 
if the cylinder is scored then a top end rebuild is in order.

the first thing that wares out is the ring.

beside I would rather spend 50 dollars fixing it than digging dirt.

have a good day


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I ran a 5hp briggs horz engine that smoked like a pipe for years on a go-kart. ( half quart of oil a day) I say run it like it is if you only expect to get maybe 5 or 6 more years out of the entire unit. Otherwise spend the little cash and get it running correctly and get another 20+ years out of it.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You didn't say if it was black smoke or white. Run it with a heavy concentration of Chevron Techron or SeaFoam might get rid of some built up carbon around the rings and combustion chamber and clean the fuel system at the same time. Let it smoke, there is nothing wrong with killing a few mosquitoes 2 or 3 times a year. Have a good one. geo


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

did you check the compression ? on an L HEAD TYPE ENGINE it is possible that the rings might not be the problem . it could be the crank case breather causing it to use oil . it is hard to say exactly without knowing what the compression is . but it has to be one or the other . rings or crank case breather .on a L HEAD TYPE ENGINE .
on an overhead valve engine the rings , crankcase breather , worn valve guides , or a blown head gasket will cause it to use oil . one of the local auto part stores will loan a compression guage if you do not have one . . that is where you should start . but it is quite simple to freshen up the engine with a set of chromoly rings , new governor . and gaskets . good luck


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

scrench said:


> did you check the compression ? on an L HEAD TYPE ENGINE it is possible that the rings might not be the problem . it could be the crank case breather causing it to use oil . it is hard to say exactly without knowing what the compression is . but it has to be one or the other . rings or crank case breather .on a L HEAD TYPE ENGINE .
> on an overhead valve engine the rings , crankcase breather , worn valve guides , or a blown head gasket will cause it to use oil . one of the local auto part stores will loan a compression guage if you do not have one . . that is where you should start . but it is quite simple to freshen up the engine with a set of chromoly rings , new governor . and gaskets . good luck


I have a compression gauge, what should a 5hp run 40psi? What do you mean by new governor, the plastic gear inside the block?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

compression should be at least 100 pounds . yes the plastic gear is part of the governor on some engines the gear doubles as an oil slinger also . if it loose on the cam it needs to be changed cheap insurance . did you take the head off ?


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

scrench said:


> compression should be at least 100 pounds . yes the plastic gear is part of the governor on some engines the gear doubles as an oil slinger also . if it loose on the cam it needs to be changed cheap insurance . did you take the head off ?


Yes, I removed the head and removed the valves. The intake vale had a nice shiny ring around were it makes contact with the seat on the engine block, the exhaust valve was completely black. I thought both valves should have a shiny ring under them, correct? I lapped both valves and re-assembled with new head gasket. I cranked on it with the compression gauge screwed in and about 40 psi was the highest it would go.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Check your valve stem clearance, if clearance is too tight then you will loose compression. A good 5hp briggs should have 50-70psi with its compression release mechanism. Though I have used one on my go cart which has now dropped down to 30psi and still runs.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

justin3 said:


> Check your valve stem clearance, if clearance is too tight then you will loose compression. A good 5hp briggs should have 50-70psi with its compression release mechanism. Though I have used one on my go cart which has now dropped down to 30psi and still runs.


Compresion release mechanism ... I have heard of this on ATV's, but I was not aware that there was one on a 5hp flathead briggs. Where is it?

Also, i have never used a compression gauge before today. If i pull the rope the guage goes up to 40-50 psi, if I pull the rope again it climbs on up to 70psi. I keep pulling but it never goes past 70psi. So how do I take a reading, pull the rope once, or multiple times?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you need to pull three or four times . like stated above the valves have to seal against the seat . does it pop out exaust or carb ? L head or flat head engine wont have "compression release" overhead valve engines do . you need to check the valves and make sure they are both seating . take the crank case breather off and you will see the end of the valves . you will need a feeler gauge the intake will set closer than the exaust ( because the exaust valve gets hotter ) do you know how to check the valve clearence /


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll check the valve lash and report back. Thanks.


----------

